# Aquarium display case?



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

What are your thoughts on using an aquarium (new) as a display case for models?


----------



## model happy (Dec 13, 2003)

Seems a little fishy to me


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome place for a Creature From the Black Lagoon kit or even a haunted Graveyard scene.

Just be careful because they are HEAVY!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

its going to look like exactly what it is: and aquarium being used as a make-shift display case. in other words, tacky.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I dunno about tacky...

could be a really cool way to show off the Chariot, if you can build in some terrain and use real sand and such. With the right background perhaps printed and stuck on the back side. could be pretty sweet.

Of course, the obvious gag would be to fill it and use it for a Seaview display, and stick the aerator in the hull so it would bubble.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Some kind of diorama to showcase the kits? Yes, very nice. Just sticking models in? What Razor said (tried it - wife vetoed it).


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Buy proper show cabinets, look better, not tacky, and much cheaper in the long run, aquariums are not cheap.You can get something for 150.00 at Ikea.
I was there on Sat. and seen them.

Buzz


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Seaview...


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

My main thought was for displaying dioramas.

The black plastic or woodgrain trim can usually be removed.

The idea was inspired by a visit to a large local aquarium shop. They had a large "stack" of new aquariums that leaked for pennys on the dollar. They also had decorations sitting inside that reminded me of models.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

if the aquarium isn integrated into the diorama then yes, it'll work,

if not, we return to it looking like a cheap substitute for a real display case. (frankenstyrene's wife is correct. its something that males have a hard time seeing if they do it themselves, but can usually spot as wrong if a buddy does it.)


----------



## Buroughsplastic (Sep 10, 2007)

You can merely buy some plexiglass and make a case to your dimensions, and in whatever shape you want. Hexagon, square, rectangle, whatever you want it to look like, with whatever molding you want to accentuate it.

Not hard to do, at all.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

very true. jim lawrence has custom cases for every personal piece he finishes made. looks good too. (although i think his might be glass)


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I say, if you spent over 1500.00 on rare vintage models, and cant afford to get decent showcases for them, you need a new hobby.I seen aquariums set up at the chiller show in 92, they just look so gawdy.Great for fish though.

Buzz


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

UUUMMMM ... I keep all of my Pirates of the Carribbean models in a 150 gal aquarium that used to be the home of my snake [see my profile} .. I painted all the bones glow in the dark and put in a blacklight to accentuate this. I used sand and painted aluminum foil blue then crinkled it to make it look like water. I guess if I were married it might be a different story but my gfs think its a cool display. But I'm not in denial .. I KNOW I'm tacky ! lol !! --- Duff


----------

